# Capable vehicles for towing 21'



## Dsjrt (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello, can I get recommendations on vehicles capable of towing a Forest River Microlite 21' TT or equivalent?  Does it have to be a big truck or super expensive SUV (Tahoe or Explorer or Expedition).   The Jeep Grand Cherokee claims to be able to tow. The Chevy Colorado upper end truck supposedly can. But I would love to hear from experienced people and not salespeople out for one goal...a sale. Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Jun 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Dsjrt.  Any 1/2 ton should be able to tow no problem.  Even most newer V 6 would handle it but I would go V8 with tow package.  Do you have any tow vehicle now?  Buying new or used?  Most people will upgrade to larger rv after a few yr so may want to think about that when deciding.  There are a lot of vehicle that you can use for that size TT.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Dsjrt and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  I go by the philosophy if some are good - more are better.  Get the biggest and newest tow vehicle you can afford.  As Chelse said, most RVers upgrade sooner or later and if you already have a larger tow vehicle, you're that much ahead.  Whatever you get, make sure you have a load equalizing hitch.  It makes a world of difference and takes some of the strain off the rear of the tow vehicle.  The car dealer should be able to tell you the max allowable weight you can tow with whatever you are looking at getting.  Or check on the web.  Good luck and post back if we can be of more help.


----------

